# Organic grow with home depot fertilizers



## Birdrussell (Nov 23, 2019)

I've seen quite a few posts on here about growing with Dr. Earth and similar products, but I had a lot of trouble finding what exactly to feed my plant. Luckily soil grows are forgiving and organinc nutes by and large are forgiving as well. I've actually stopped measuring my nutes because I don't want fermented fish guts and bird shit on my 5mL mesuring spoon, but also because its unlikely I'll burn my plants, so why worry. All in all I find it's a great way to learn to grow.

The first nutrient up is superthrive. Its marketed as a vitamin b-1 supliments and claims to help with promoting root growth.
I believe it's made of kelp and other stuff.

Next up I used Dr. Earth tomato fert and their general use fertilizer with NPK values of 3-2-2 and 1-1-1 respectively.



I picked up some unsulfered blackstrap molasses. As I understand it molasses has an NPK value of 1-0-5 and gives your bacterial and fungal cultures something to snack on down in the soil. I use about 5mL/1Tbsp per gallon of water.



I grabbed a fish emulsion and guano fertilizer as well as plants just adore fermented fish and guano. That has an NPK value of 9-6-2.



For flower I got some morbloom. It has an NPK value of 0-10-10. For the flower cycle I've been using only the Dr. Earth tomato fert and the morbloom. In a week or so I'll only be using the morbloom.



And with those ingredients, used as directed, I have successfully grown a plant out to its second week of flower without complications.



I've been feeding nutrients pretty consistently using distilled water that I buy from the local grocery. I need an RO system but I'm just not there yet. Since switching to flower I have feed with only pure water a couple of times instead of a nutrient solution. Other than that the plant has been super low maintenance.

Like I said, everything here can be obtained through Home Depot, Lowe's, Walmart, ect... Also I pretty much just followed the directions on each bottle. Often times I'll err on the side of using less than directed as there is a ton of stuff in my nutrient solution. Lastly, I've been mixing up 1 gallon at a time.

I wanted to do a grow like this just to see that it's possible and it appears to be. It's been real fun and given me a chance to play with different training methods because my plant has been healthy as an ox.

In conclusion, if you want to grow and don't have access to a proper hydroponics store, or an Amazon account you can still grow a great plant.


----------



## inDC4now (Nov 24, 2019)

@Birdrussell -- will be interested in seeing how buds form and how big and dense they get and how trichomes develop and how smelly they get, especially since you've backed down on the nutreitn solution just as they enter flower.


----------



## Birdrussell (Nov 24, 2019)

inDC4now said:


> @Birdrussell -- will be interested in seeing how buds form and how big and dense they get and how trichomes develop and how smelly they get, especially since you've backed down on the nutreitn solution just as they enter flower.


 I know, I love plants watching plants at their different stages of life.


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 24, 2019)

Morbloom was the first 'organic' fert I remember hearing about when i first started growing close to 20 year ago. Last I knew it wasnt 100% organic? Like I said, I havent seen it for a minute so I very well could be wrong.


----------



## Boatguy (Nov 24, 2019)

I've had good luck with the alaska liquids. Gardentone is a good organic fert too


----------



## Rasta Roy (Nov 24, 2019)

You probably saved a ton of money over what you would've paid on the same kind of fertilizers at a grow or if you bought fertilizers marketed towards the cannabis industry.


----------



## Rasta Roy (Nov 24, 2019)

*growstore


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 24, 2019)

Rasta Roy said:


> *growstore


Killing it with your soil mix you helped nu-be with. Running it with sips and loving the low maintenance of water only soil.


----------



## Jypsy Dog (Nov 24, 2019)

You do realize organics take time to become available to the plant.. like a couple 3 weeks. Sounds like your trying to feed like a hydo.


----------



## Boatguy (Nov 24, 2019)

Jypsy Dog said:


> You do realize organics take time to become available to the plant.. like a couple 3 weeks. Sounds like your trying to feed like a hydo.


Not sure about the dr earth but Alaska liquid nutes do not need to break down.
Mix with water and apply.


----------



## Jypsy Dog (Nov 24, 2019)

Boatguy said:


> Not sure about the dr earth but Alaska liquid nutes do not need to break down.
> Mix with water and apply.


I use the Moorbloom as a PK boost in DWC. Hell to pH.


----------



## Jypsy Dog (Nov 24, 2019)

That Pump stuff is derived of food waste?








Dr. Earth 1072 Pump & Grow Liquid Concentrate Organic Plant Food, 8 Oz


Highlights: Container Size : 8 Ounce Product Form : Liquid Concentrate Organic Concentrated Fertilizer Analysis (N-P-K) : 1-1-1 Plant Type : Indoor Plants Made from the highest level Human Grade whole-foods People & Pet Safe - no synthetic chemicals, GMO infested chicken manure or toxic...




www.lifeandhome.com


----------



## Rasta Roy (Nov 26, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Killing it with your soil mix you helped nu-be with. Running it with sips and loving the low maintenance of water only soil.


That's what's good! Always happy to hear about others success, let's see some pics!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 26, 2019)

Dr. Earth makes and has some of the best nutes around... no frills . Their powdered nutes ( Homegrown , Life and Flower Girl ) are fantastic in soil layering ( or scratch in top feed ) ... 

Life is 5-5-5 ( similar to Gaia Green ) and is my go to for container grows. And of course there’s MEGACROP.


----------



## raggyb (Nov 26, 2019)

someone also said SuperThrive isn't organic either. I'm just sayin.


----------



## Vandykebrizown (Nov 26, 2019)

I read somewhere in one of doc buds high brix threads that root zone is basically the same thing as the broadcast mix he sells in his kit. I have been using it exclusively with pro mix for my vegging plants with great results.


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 26, 2019)

Rasta Roy said:


> That's what's good! Always happy to hear about others success, let's see some pics!


Here's a few over the past year. This soil recipe and sips growing is really low maintenance.


----------



## Rasta Roy (Nov 27, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Here's a few over the past year. This soil recipe and sips growing is really low maintenance.


Gorgeous trich heads! Looking great my friend! And check out that compost pile! 

My mix crapped out a little early this round but they still turned out! A week before cutdown.


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 27, 2019)

Rasta Roy said:


> Gorgeous trich heads! Looking great my friend! And check out that compost pile!
> 
> My mix crapped out a little early this round but they still turned out! A week before cutdown.


 damn, what a grow!! Very impressive to have a grow that large all organic 

Thanks for the kind words, but the sips and soil mix do all the work. This past summer we started the compost pile. Theres over 2500 lobsters between the two piles. It was a fun project.


----------



## Birdrussell (Nov 27, 2019)

That's what I like about thus method. I've got several hundred dollars in hydroponic nutrients, and I've got like maybe $40 in my soil nutes. Lol


----------



## Birdrussell (Nov 27, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> damn, what a grow!! Very impressive to have a grow that large all organic
> 
> Thanks for the kind words, but the sips and soil mix do all the work. This past summer we started the compost pile. Theres over 2500 lobsters between the two piles. It was a fun project.


Nice, I love using organics from the ocean. I'm big on kelp.


----------



## Birdrussell (Nov 27, 2019)

Vandykebrizown said:


> I read somewhere in one of doc buds high brix threads that root zone is basically the same thing as the broadcast mix he sells in his kit. I have been using it exclusively with pro mix for my vegging plants with great results. View attachment 4427558


Nice grow!


----------



## Birdrussell (Nov 27, 2019)

Here goes an update.







The flowers are really starting to show.


----------



## Rasta Roy (Nov 27, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> damn, what a grow!! Very impressive to have a grow that large all organic
> 
> Thanks for the kind words, but the sips and soil mix do all the work. This past summer we started the compost pile. Theres over 2500 lobsters between the two piles. It was a fun project.


That's awesome man! That's gonna be some rich compost!


----------



## JohnDee (Nov 27, 2019)

Rasta Roy said:


> *growstore


Hi Roy...with the new software here...the edit button gets hid in a little pull down button.




Birdrussell said:


> That's what I like about thus method. I've got several hundred dollars in hydroponic nutrients, and I've got like maybe $40 in my soil nutes. Lol


Good for you. I live in a rural area but nearby town has Home Depot. Got lots of stuff there. I've used their Black Gold brand coco and it worked great.
JD.


----------



## Birdrussell (Nov 27, 2019)

JohnDee said:


> Hi Roy...with the new software here...the edit button gets hid in a little pull down button.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've grown with fox farm before but I actually think this way is better. Certainly more interesting.


----------



## Rasta Roy (Nov 27, 2019)

albertboyd said:


> Cannabidiol, or CBD, is one of many cannabinoids in the cannabis plant gaining popularity in the world of natural medicine because it appears to offer the body many benefits. While there is some debate around the topic, some people suggest using CBD in the treatment of cancer and it has worked for me.
> 
> Please if you have never try using THC Cannabis oil for your cancer than i think i can help you because that was what helped me. Here is my what'sapp number i'm ready to help you if you want to try it out
> 
> ...


This is not a forum for you to sell drugs man get the fuck out of here.


----------

